# [TOOL] Bugzilla

## morellik

Ecco uno script per controllare l'esistenza di bugs aperti prima di fare aggiornamenti di sistemi Gentoo.

Viene generata una pagina html con la lista dei risultati e i link ai bug.

Potete scaricare l'ebuild o il pacchetto qui: http://www.gentoo.it/index-utilita.html#bugzilla

Gli autori siamo io e Enrico Cataldi, con la speranza venga incluso

nel Gekit   :Razz: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si dopo lo inserisco. Ora inizio con le domande  :Very Happy:  . 

Poi postare qua se lo aggiornate? 

Sarebbe forse il caso di cambiare nome visto che bugzilla esiste.

Enrico Cataldi gira anche nel forum?

Poi creare un TODO README ChangeLog?

Scusa per le domande ma mi servono per il mantenimento del gekit

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si dopo lo inserisco. Ora inizio con le domande  . 
> 
> Poi postare qua se lo aggiornate?  
> 
> 

  Certamente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarebbe forse il caso di cambiare nome visto che bugzilla esiste.
> 
> 

  DIrei di si, qualcosa del tipo BugSearch

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enrico Cataldi gira anche nel forum?
> 
> 

  Credo di si', provo a postargli direttamente in mail per avvertirlo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi creare un TODO README ChangeLog?
> 
> 

  Ce provo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa per le domande ma mi servono per il mantenimento del gekit

 

Ma che scherzi, ci mancherebbe altro. Il gekti dovra' essere un bell'oggettino, curato e ben manutenuto.

morellik

----------

## xchris

non voglio fare il rompiballe..

```

root@lyra Bugzilla # Bugzilla

 * Doing: emerge -UDp world

 * Bug query for wget-1.9-r2

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/Bugzilla", line 187, in ?

    go_bugzilla()

  File "/usr/sbin/Bugzilla", line 91, in go_bugzilla

    f = urllib2.urlopen(bugzilla_url1a+bugzilla_url1b+package+bugzilla_url1c)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/urllib2.py", line 129, in urlopen

    return _opener.open(url, data)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/urllib2.py", line 326, in open

    '_open', req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/urllib2.py", line 306, in _call_chain

    result = func(*args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/urllib2.py", line 901, in http_open

    return self.do_open(httplib.HTTP, req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/urllib2.py", line 895, in do_open

    return self.parent.error('http', req, fp, code, msg, hdrs)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/urllib2.py", line 352, in error

    return self._call_chain(*args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/urllib2.py", line 306, in _call_chain

    result = func(*args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/urllib2.py", line 412, in http_error_default

    raise HTTPError(req.get_full_url(), code, msg, hdrs, fp)

urllib2.HTTPError: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden

```

provato piu' volte..

ciao

----------

## morellik

Credo di avere risolto il bug.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## xchris

se vuoi che lo testi mandamelo via mail.(se non e' uploadato da qc parte)

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## morellik

 *xchris wrote:*   

> se vuoi che lo testi mandamelo via mail.(se non e' uploadato da qc parte)
> 
> ciao 

 

Lo rimesso su http://www.gentoo.it/index-utilita.html#bugzilla.

Grazie per il debug. Il problema riguardava la stringa di query al sito che prima funzionava, ogni tanto cambiano qualcosa.  :Confused: 

CIauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Credo di si', provo a postargli direttamente in mail per avvertirlo.

 

Se trovi visto che gira anche sul forum postami il suo profilo.

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Credo di si', provo a postargli direttamente in mail per avvertirlo. 
> 
> Se trovi visto che gira anche sul forum postami il suo profilo.

 

Gli ho scritto e mi ha risposto che ha un problema di pc.

Non appena mette su un altro PC ritorna dei nostri e mi aiutera' a menutenere e a migliorare il programmino con nuove features.

Il suo nick credo sia cataenry.

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Il suo nick credo sia cataenry.

 

Ok allora so di chi parli  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

ora funziona ma non ha trovato bug... 

peccato!   :Laughing: 

sembra molto carino.

ciao

----------

## Cagnulein

betatesters++

tutto funziona perfettamente..ma neanche da me ha trovato buchi...beh meglio così!  :Razz: 

----------

## hardskinone

L'ho provato e rulla.

Solo un'inezia: dopo aver trovati i bug mi stampa:

```

 * Bug query for nano-1.3.2-r1

 * Bug query for iputils-021109-r3

... ....

 * Bug query for feh-1.2.6

 * Bug query for xchat-2.0.10-r3

 *** Bugs not found.  :-))

```

quel "Bugs not found.  :Smile: )"?

----------

## morellik

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> L'ho provato e rulla.
> 
> Solo un'inezia: dopo aver trovati i bug mi stampa:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quando trova dei bugs stampa 'Bugs found  :Sad: (', ma se non piace lo tolgo.

CIauz

morellik

----------

## xchris

a me piace cosi'.

piu' chiaro di cosi'.

sarei curioso di vedere quando arriva un bug...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

sono d'accordo con xchris

----------

## .:deadhead:.

IMHO sarebbe meglio che BUGSearch desse un 

```
emerge -uDv world
```

anzichè

```
emerge -UDv world
```

Inoltre a scanso di equivoci, se cambiassi il nome del topic in BugSearch sarebbe meglio.

Cmq complimenti, semplice e efficace...  :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

consiglio di mettere l'opzione --no-color o implementare un check automatico se sta andando su tty normale o meno.

Motivo:uso bugzilla in cron e mi trovo in email i vari char extra.

ciao

----------

## morellik

 *xchris wrote:*   

> consiglio di mettere l'opzione --no-color o implementare un check automatico se sta andando su tty normale o meno.
> 
> Motivo:uso bugzilla in cron e mi trovo in email i vari char extra.
> 
> ciao

 

Done. Ho radicalmente modificato le funzioni di gestione delle opzioni, ed

ho aggiunto --no-color nella versione 2.5 scaricabile sempre al solito indirizzo.

Spero che tutto funzioni correttamente. 

Segnalazioni di bug per bugzilla (  :Shocked:  ) sono sempre accette.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prossima volta puoi postare anche il link (si lo so sono un po' pigro  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prossima volta puoi postare anche il link (si lo so sono un po' pigro  )

 

Pigro??? Pigrissimo   :Laughing: 

Era solo qualche riga sopra...http://www.gentoo.it/index-utilita.html#bugzilla

Sempre a disposizione. :Wink: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Pigro??? Pigrissimo   

 

Lo so  :Wink:  . Ora aspetto qualche commento poi aggiungo al gekit (non me ne sono dimenticato  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## cataenry

Ciao a tutto il forum, è tempo che non ci si vede  :Razz: 

Volevo innanzi tutto scusarmi con voi per questo mega OT,

ma essendo stato citato qui, mi è sembrato opportuno dirvi quello che volevo su questo 3d...

Come diceva morellik (ciao Enry  :Razz:  ) ho un piccolo problema di pc...

In pratica, il mio pc, dopo 30 min di compilazione si spegneva per le temperature vertiginose che raggiungeva...

So che state per bannarmi, ma sono passato a debian....  :Sad: 

Ora sto tirando su un pc da combattimento (non in prestazioni, ma che almeno posso spaccare in 2  :Laughing:  ), e appena finito metto su la gentoo...

Quindi penso ci rivedremo abbastanza presto (tempo che mi arrivi il case, il procio e un lett. dvd).....

Un saluto a tutta la community..  :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho testato la versione 2.5

```
root@INSPIRON8600 # ./Bugzilla

 * Doing: emerge -UDp world

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./Bugzilla", line 259, in ?

    go_bugzilla()

  File "./Bugzilla", line 85, in go_bugzilla

    if len(output)> 6 and 'Error' in output[7]:

IndexError: list index out of range

```

pecchè a me non va  :Question:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## morellik

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ho testato la versione 2.5
> 
> ```
> root@INSPIRON8600 # ./Bugzilla
> 
> ...

 

Qual e' l'output se dai il comando emerge -UDp world a mano?

morellik

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Qual e' l'output se dai il comando emerge -UDp world a mano?morellik

 

```
root@INSPIRON8600 # emerge -UDpv world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Una cosa, potresti modificare quell -U con un più amichevole -u ed eventualmente aggiungere -U come opzione?

----------

## mouser

Una sola domandina piccola piccola   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

l'ebuild per il programma è contenuto all'interno del tgz???????

Quando clicco sul link per scaricare ci sono due link:

uno per scaricare l'utility: Bugzilla-2.5.tgz

uno per scaricare l'ebuild: Bugzilla.tgz

Immagino che l'ebuild sia nel secondo!

Thanxxxx

mouser

----------

## morellik

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Una sola domandina piccola piccola   
> 
> l'ebuild per il programma è contenuto all'interno del tgz???????
> 
> Quando clicco sul link per scaricare ci sono due link:
> ...

 

Esatto.

Ho fatto qualche correzione al programma per l'errore di .:deadhead:.. 

La nuova versione e' la 2.6.

Potete scaricarla sempre dal solito link.

http://www.gentoo.it/index-utilita.html#bugzilla

.:deadhead:.  credo che la maggioranza faccia uso dell'opzione -UD e per questo l'ho messa come default.  Aspettiamo altre opinioni in merito. 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> .:deadhead:.  credo che la maggioranza faccia uso dell'opzione -UD e per questo

 

Non puoi fare un check e dire che cosi' non funziona. La -U e' deprecata quindi direi di toglierla questa possibilita

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   .:deadhead:.  credo che la maggioranza faccia uso dell'opzione -UD e per questo 
> 
> Non puoi fare un check e dire che cosi' non funziona. La -U e' deprecata quindi direi di toglierla questa possibilita

 

Tolta. Ora il default e' -uDp. Ok?

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Tolta. Ora il default e' -uDp. Ok?

 

Si direi ottimo, io metterei anche la D opzionale non tutti danno il comando -uDp ma solo -up

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Tolta. Ora il default e' -uDp. Ok? 
> 
> Si direi ottimo, io metterei anche la D opzionale non tutti danno il comando -uDp ma solo -up

 

Done.

morellik

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Morellik potresti controllare cosa hai uplodato? Io ottengo solo un tgz corrotto. Solo 1,3 kb contro i 6 della versione precedente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## morellik

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Morellik potresti controllare cosa hai uplodato? Io ottengo solo un tgz corrotto. Solo 1,3 kb contro i 6 della versione precedente  

 

Hai ragione   :Shocked: 

Ho rifatto l'upload.

grazie 1000

morellik

----------

